# INTP, with 4w3?



## mercurialxsun (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello, everyone! First of all, I would like to say that I have been interested in the MBTI, and for years, I had undergone some dynamic changes which had thoroughly confused me regarding my MBTI type, but I have just recently been convinced that I am an INTP (for the record, when I first took the MBTI at 13, though unofficial, my result was INTP). However, I just want some sort of validation regarding this type, just because I like validations (haha) and I would really appreciate your help in this. 

I hope these definitions are not a lot, as I am trying to provide some examples that could capture the "real" me. Here goes:

- I tend to keep to myself. I like being alone, though sometimes I just feel the need to communicate. I don't have a problem meeting people and building emotional/mental rapport with them and I come off as fun and charming upon first meeting. However, once the initial meeting is over and it's time to get to know me, I become... distant.

- I tend to be calm and composed, with an air of intellectualism and I like to let people know that I am at least above average in the intelligence department without being snotty.

- People tell me that I'm mysterious or an enigma, at first because I'm silent (though I can be talkative), but because I am just "not there" within a group. In a group, I easily detach myself and just appear absent-minded and have no desire to join in the conversation if I didn't find it interesting. However, I am much more of an intriguing conversationalist and an attentive listener when it is one-on-one.

- Romantically, I don't have a problem attracting someone. What I do have a problem with is sustaining my interest in them. I'd love to have a significant other right now, but I just don't feel the need to jump in a relationship easily. I feel I am self-sufficient and I am very proud of myself for being level-headed and able to deter myself from succumbing into the initial lust and excitement of meeting someone new because as intensely as I feel for the other person, my feelings usually die down (unfortunately to complete disinterest) within a few days, weeks, or a month if they're lucky.

- I have a bit of a "hot and cold" personality, mostly cold. (If any of you are knowledgeable about this book called the "Art of Seduction," I am the perfect example of the Coquette).

- When I make decisions, I usually go with what I feel, only because I feel it is illogical to go against my primal urges. If I can't rationalize how I feel, I follow them (because in my head, I think, "if you can't beat them, join them,") but if I can rationalize how I feel, I take a step back and let everything calm down for a bit and thank myself for being level-headed. I usually don't find it fun to intellectualize feelings though, but I do it anyways.

- I have been told to be a very logical person. I analyze and overanalyze everything and anything, however minute they may be, which can sometimes drive me to paranoia, but I keep my cool. Sometimes, I think I live in my head too much that I become utterly detached from my feelings and don't know how I feel unless the feeling hits me in the most extreme intensity. And even when I feel things intensely, I ask myself, "Am I really feeling this?" and then decide that I'll grow out of the feeling anyway, so whatevs.

Well, I guess that is all I can share for now, unless further information is required. Hm, I am a Choleric-Sanguine, if that means anything. I'd really love for someone to be able to help me out in this, so to everyone out there, thank you in advance. 

PS: I know I sound like a douchebag of a guy, but I'm actually a girl. Haha, I do play up the androgyny every once in a while though. Anyway, just saying.


----------

